# Remington Genesis-Recommended bullets and powder charge?



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm taking out my new Genesis .50 cal that I bought at Cabelas(me and the rest of the world) and was wondering what bullets and powder you have used in the past that would be effective for deer? I would like to use the powder pellets if at all possible for their ease of use even though I may use a little accuracy according to the Sportsmens warehouse salesmen.

Thanks


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

in your owners manual on page 20 shows the recommned bullets and charges. a good place to start.


----------

